# Claiming benefits in Dubai



## pariishammiie (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello 

My boyfriend is moving out to Dubai with me, he claims DLA (disability living allowance) for having schizophrenia.
He gets payed into his bank account monthly, i was wondering would he still get that if he moves out to dubai ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

An intertesting question and I have no idea. Maybe someone else will know the answer. If its you that is going out to work there, you will have to marry him for him to live with you there!!

Jo xxx


----------



## pariishammiie (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, thanks, yes i know i lived there for 6 years then moved back to UK im going on my fathers visa and he is going on a company visa


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

pariishammiie said:


> Hello
> 
> My boyfriend is moving out to Dubai with me, he claims DLA (disability living allowance) for having schizophrenia.
> He gets payed into his bank account monthly, i was wondering would he still get that if he moves out to dubai ?


Why the hell should he get it? and why should the uk tax payer be paying for him to live in Dubai.Strange to be asking this on a Dubai Forum - contact the benefits people and ask them. He has to tell them of any changes to his circumstances. 
Also his meds will be on the restricted list here - he can get them on prescription from a UAE doctor but they will be very very expensive. He can bring in only 3 months supply with a UK prescription but it has to be attested by the UAE Embassy first. Is he going to work in Dubai? if not how will he get a visa?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh God, another chav milking the system.

If he has a valid job in Dubai then why the hell does he still need to claim benefits back in the UK?!

I can't give you a 100% answer but I do think that once you're no longer a resident of the UK you can't claim benefits, including child allowances or job seeker allowances and the whole range of social benefits that sends you a cheque in the mail. The UK authorities have been steadily cracking down on expat privileges to the point that if you're no longer a resident and no longer need to pay income taxes, you don't receive the benefits. 





pariishammiie said:


> Okay, thanks, yes i know i lived there for 6 years then moved back to UK im going on my fathers visa and he is going on a company visa


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For his medication, he would need to be registered with a specialist (psychiatrist?) doctor, otherwise he would need to be flying home every three months. Even then, i am not sure if the doctor would prescribe without residency on a regular basis. Were he successful in getting a job, I am not sure that his medical insurance would cover him for this type of condition/medication. In these cases, you need to think about monetary issues. Another factor - is the medication he is on available here? I hate to seem negative but what happens if something goes wrong - I.e., he has an episode, stops taking his medication? Coming to live in another country can be very stressful and it may cause him problems. Being in a foreign country, where English is not the first language, he could end up in a government hospital (if you call an ambulance, that's probably where you would end up) with you having to explain what is wrong with him and I don't imagine the type of government hospital dealing with this kind of condition would be somewhere you would want to be. I am not sure how well geared up many of the private hospitals would be either. Last, but not least, should you be unfortunate enough to find yourself in such a situation, you are living together and not married and you could find yourself in even deeper waters. In my opinion, for what it's worth, stop worrying about benefits and whether or not you will get them, but go back to basics and think about whether or not the whole thing is workable.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Oh God, another chav milking the system.


Oh God, another reactionary, judgemental Daily Mail reader.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven't read the DM in years. If ever.

If this person has a job that allows him to live comfortably in Dubai, then he shouldn't be receiving government benefits (free money). Especially as he would no longer be a tax payer. 



Mr Rossi said:


> Oh God, another reactionary, judgemental Daily Mail reader.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

How about facts rather than a knee jerk reaction??? First of all ~I know that DLA CAN be claimed if someone leaves the UK and lives in Europe. So like it or like it not, that can and does happen

Therefore is it the same if someone moves to Dubai - a non european country?? Also can it be claimed by someone who has a job in another country??? The medication will be a problem cos if he's unable to get it in Dujbai, he cant legally fly back to the UK as when he leaves there technically he cant maintain a GP. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Haven't read the DM in years. If ever.


Still, both reactionary and judgemental though, maybe you should try it.

Where has it does is say anywhere in the OP that they guy has a job or is coming here to work?

And people on benefits don't pay tax anyway, which must displease. Off to the asylum if he's too mad for the poor house, eh?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

According to our lovely Parrisshaammiiee: "he is going on a company visa."

That implies he has a job, no?

If it turns out that it's her father who has a company and he's offering this visa to the boy so that the pair can live happily unemployed and unmarried in Dubai while still drawing on benefits in the UK, then I wash my hands of the pair of them and this thread.





Mr Rossi said:


> Still, both reactionary and judgemental though, maybe you should try it.
> 
> Where has it does is say anywhere in the OP that they guy has a job or is coming here to work?
> 
> And people on benefits don't pay tax anyway, which must displease. Off to the asylum if he's too mad for the poor house, eh?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TallyHo said:


> According to our lovely Parrisshaammiiee: "he is going on a company visa."
> 
> That implies he has a job, no?
> 
> If it turns out that it's her father who has a company and he's offering this visa to the boy so that the pair can live happily unemployed and unmarried in Dubai while still drawing on benefits in the UK, then I wash my hands of the pair of them and this thread.


I think that if he is going to Dubia to work, then he wont be able to claim. If he's going as a dependent (they would need to get married first ), then I dont know??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DLA is NOT usually transportable for living outside Europe



> *Going abroad to live or visit*
> 
> If you are going to live abroad permanently you cannot usually get Disability Living Allowance.
> 
> ...


from here

Disability Living Allowance - your circumstances : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits


----------



## pariishammiie (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow never knew how one simple question could make everyone so judgementle.

I wasnt saying that my boyfriend needed the money, I was asking a general question. 

And Yes both me and my boyfriend are going to be working for my father who has been a resident for 15 years and also be living with him.

As for being 'chavy' okay....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pariishammiie said:


> Wow never knew how one simple question could make everyone so judgementle.
> 
> I wasnt saying that my boyfriend needed the money, I was asking a general question.
> 
> ...



It is a subject that many brits find a difficult one and I'm sure as a Brit you can see why. However, I think the answer is no. He cant claim DLA if he leaves Europe. He cant claim if he's working and his medication maybe a problem - as would you and he living together if you're not married

Jo xxx


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

Good point.

Someone asks for advice and gets criticised by non tax paying Brits ??!!

My advice would be don't tell them.

The Brit government raped me for income and corporation tax and I saw nothing in return.

Good luck in Dubai, don't be put off by the rule Britannia brigade they are a minuscule minority



Mr Rossi said:


> Still, both reactionary and judgemental though, maybe you should try it.
> 
> Where has it does is say anywhere in the OP that they guy has a job or is coming here to work?
> 
> And people on benefits don't pay tax anyway, which must displease. Off to the asylum if he's too mad for the poor house, eh?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

People,

Keep the tone light please.


----------

